# Saruman



## Wandering Wood-Elf (Dec 9, 2015)

"Before he could conceal it, they saw through the mask the anguish of a mind in doubt, loathing to stay and dreading to leave its refuge." ~ Tolkien on Saruman

I hope that one day I may leave my refuge. I try and I make progress, as little as it may be. Perhaps like Saruman I desire knowledge primarily for the power that it holds. Is that why I uncover doubt when I turn over the stones in my mind? The wisdom of Gandalf is elusive and difficult to act on, even though I catch glimpses of it from time to time. The nature of man is not easily trumped. Often I overlook wisdom in attempts to satisfy more primal desires. I suppose that is why Tolkien made Gandalf of another race.


----------

